# Philly's Toys...



## Philly (28 Apr 2008)

HI Folks
Noticed I haven't shown off any planes recently. Better make up for that.... :wink: 
First up - a Moving Fillister.














This has a skew blade bedded at 55 degrees and is great at cutting rebates. It has a movable fence to allow different width cuts, a nicker iron for clean cross grain work and an adjustable brass depth stop. Timber is Quartered Beech, oil finish.

Oh, and some shavings... :lol: 





Cheers
Philly


----------



## Digit (28 Apr 2008)

I'm not surprised you haven't shown any lately Philly, just how long did it take to make that beauty?

Roy.


----------



## paulm (28 Apr 2008)

Brass knobs and bits as well now, there's no stopping you :lol: 

Did you do the metalwork yourself as well ?

Cheers, Paul


----------



## Philly (28 Apr 2008)

Roy
About three days, all in. And the prototype took a lot longer..... :roll: 
Paul
Yes, all the metalwork was mine, too. More skills to learn, but ultimately worth it. And brass is a pleasure to work :wink: 
Cheers
Philly


----------



## gidon (28 Apr 2008)

Very nice Philly! I want one ! I've been having a lot of trouble with my #78 just this evening - bet this would do a much better job.
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## MarcW (28 Apr 2008)

Wow great, Philly,

And it has a boxwood wear strip inserted 8) The brass looks awesome on the woodie. =D>


----------



## tnimble (28 Apr 2008)

Its for sure your getting better at it, and they where already that good. Nice job! Like em very much!


----------



## Waka (28 Apr 2008)

Well done Philly another nice example from the broadstone stable.


----------



## wayne (29 Apr 2008)

Nice work Philly! And it's boxed as well. I'll bet it works like a dream. =D> 
One of those planes to cause you to make piles of shavings for no other good reason than to watch and feel it work. -wayne anderson


----------



## Hokie (29 Apr 2008)

Very nice  

indeed a very nice brass work... fillets and all. also very nice work on the slotted hex screws on the bottom. bravo.

I was browsing your page and saw you sporting what looked like a Red Bull Coulthard hat. You planning on making a special edition F1 plane? (just joking).


----------



## Paul Chapman (29 Apr 2008)

Excellent, Phil.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## woodbloke (29 Apr 2008)

Philly - very nice, like it - Rob


----------



## Anonymous (29 Apr 2008)

Beautiful Phil. That brass adjuster looks the biz now it's in a plane. You are really getting the hang of this plane making lark :lol: 

I think the Beech looks very nice against the brass too =D> 


Think I'll have ot order one :wink:


----------



## mahking51 (29 Apr 2008)

Philly, Superb work!
How did you do the boxing please?
Martin


----------



## JesseM (29 Apr 2008)

Very nice =D> Very fine and crisp details.

I have a question. On the fence how were you able to get those flat bottom channels. Did you use a mill? I think I ended up using a forstner bit and then cleaning up with a chisel. But I was not able to clear out the recesses made by the bit.


----------



## Benchwayze (29 Apr 2008)

A nice job Phil. 
I presume you use a metalworking lathe and miller for the metalwork, or are you able to buy the adjusters etc., ready made? 

The most I dare try is a simple smoother, in Maple. I have the iron etc, but I am a bit worried about wasting Maple! 

Regards

John


----------



## Philly (29 Apr 2008)

Thanks for the feedback, Folks! Very kind  
John- I do have a metal lathe for that side of things. You'd be surprised what you can do with just a drill, files and a hacksaw, though.
Jesse - I used a router to remove the waste and cleaned up with a gouge.
Martin -I could tell you how to do the boxing but the "High Guild Of Planemakers" would have me hung......... :lol: 
Cheers
Philly


----------



## shim20 (29 Apr 2008)

looks very nice. and nice to use i expect.


----------



## lucky9cat (29 Apr 2008)

Now that is something to be very proud of


----------



## bugbear (30 Apr 2008)

Benchwayze":et6arr8u said:


> The most I dare try is a simple smoother



Of the bench planes, a smoother is the hardest, due the fine tolerances, and high expectations. If you're looking for a starter project, a scrub or jack would suit better (or somewhere between the two).

Both are fairly easy to make, and well worth making.

In particular, scrubs are quite rare and expensive in the s/h market, and yet easy to make.

My personal prejudice also tends to the thought that a dedicated shooter has a good reward ratio; high mass, square body, low angle and a skewed blade; not available commercially (AFAIK), yet moderate in constructional difficulty. In particular, fine mouths are difficult to achieve in a low angle design, but a shooting plane, working on end grain does not suffer from tear out (!!!!) so a superfine mouth is not a requirment.

Here's some inspiration:

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/view ... ing#259375

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/view ... ing#133158

BugBear


----------



## mr (30 Apr 2008)

bugbear":124n9qgq said:


> My personal prejudice also tends to the thought that a dedicated shooter has a good reward ratio; high mass, square body, low angle and a skewed blade; not available commercially (AFAIK),
> 
> BugBear



Except from our very own Philly!  although the skewed iron has been dropped as being of little or no benefit while increasing complexity (as I recall) , and on the subject of inspiration... 







Cheers Mike


----------



## bugbear (30 Apr 2008)

mr":2cg440wg said:


> bugbear":2cg440wg said:
> 
> 
> > My personal prejudice also tends to the thought that a dedicated shooter has a good reward ratio; high mass, square body, low angle and a skewed blade; not available commercially (AFAIK),
> ...



That magnificent LA plane by Philly performs well _despite_ not having a skewed blade, at least IMHO.

Whilst good performance can be achieved without skew (e.g. Stanley #9, many infill mitre planes), other high performance planes have gone to the trouble of skewing the blade e.g. older wooden shooting planes, and the VAST majority of dedicated shooting devices (Stanley #51/#52, Hutchens, Lion etc)

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/viewtopic.php?t=3016

Perhaps Derek Cohen can comment, since he's used a #62 as well as a #51

http://www.inthewoodshop.com/ToolRestor ... 05152.html
http://www.oldtoolsshop.com/z_pdf/resto ... ion-ne.pdf

BugBear


----------



## Digit (30 Apr 2008)

http://www.popularmechanics.com/home_jo ... 73456.html 

Does this help BW? 
I've made some planes, some more successful than others, the one I'm working on at the moment works but looks terrible 'cos the proportions are wrong, but it does work. 
Even Philly has said that the prototype took some time, and he's an expert, but it's well worth the effort. 
The 24 in shooter that I made produces a straighter edge than my cast iron planer! 
Try it mate, you always buy another piece of Maple! :lol: 

Roy.


----------



## cerdeira (30 Apr 2008)

Hi,

Nice to see old designs revived nowadays. The only quirk is the absence of the traditional thumbscrew. Having no metalwork knowledge, I do wonder if they are that hard to make. They also seem to be absent from LN and Veritas products.


----------



## Chris Knight (30 Apr 2008)

Phil,
I missed this first time around - brilliant stuff!


----------



## Philly (30 Apr 2008)

Cerdiera
I went for the thumbscrew to differentiate mine from vintage models.
Chris - cheers!
Philly


----------



## Digit (30 Apr 2008)

Valid point Phil, we don't have to slavishly follow what went before. My last effort had a full tote, quite a lot of work and possibly unneccessary, so I'm going to try something on this line for my next effort as I don't get on well with the coffin shape.

http://www.neilfamily.ca/furniture/Hand ... img_sm.jpg


----------



## wivesagainstschwarz (1 May 2008)

:x :x :x


----------



## Philly (1 May 2008)

Ahhh...Welcome, Wivesagainstschwarz. 
Your reputation precedes you..... :lol: 

Guess you don't want to see this then......

linky
Cheers
Philly


----------



## Digit (2 May 2008)

Recognition by your peers is the best Phill.

Roy.


----------



## gidon (2 May 2008)

Blimey Phil - getting some real recognition - well played!
I'm glad Mr Schwarz shares my grievances with the No 78 - I just can't get it working well in hardwoods either :x.
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## bugbear (5 Sep 2008)

mr":3ds5twv7 said:


> bugbear":3ds5twv7 said:
> 
> 
> > My personal prejudice also tends to the thought that a dedicated shooter has a good reward ratio; high mass, square body, low angle and a skewed blade; not available commercially (AFAIK),
> ...



Skew is back!!

http://philsville.blogspot.com/2008/08/skew-miter.html

I don't know wether Philly has changed his mind, or is merely doing what a paying customer asked, or both.

BugBear


----------



## Philly (5 Sep 2008)

BB
Yes, made a custom one for a customer. It works real nice, so may well be offering it again as a standard model in the very near future.
Best regards
Philly


----------



## Paul Kierstead (6 Sep 2008)

I'd be real interested in the performance of that skewed mitre plane as compared to the LN #9. I quite like my #9 and use it very frequently in the shop, but I always feel it could run a little easier; It still hits the wood with frightening thunk and can be pretty hard to push if you don't soften the end grain first (upon which it takes the most lovely end-grain shavings in any wood).

Anywayyyy .... I'd love to hear from anyone who has spent quality time with a skewed woodie miter plane and a LN #9 ....


----------



## bugbear (8 Sep 2008)

Paul Kierstead":15tzrity said:


> I'd be real interested in the performance of that skewed mitre plane as compared to the LN #9. I quite like my #9 and use it very frequently in the shop, but I always feel it could run a little easier; It still hits the wood with frightening thunk and can be pretty hard to push if you don't soften the end grain first (upon which it takes the most lovely end-grain shavings in any wood).
> 
> Anywayyyy .... I'd love to hear from anyone who has spent quality time with a skewed woodie miter plane and a LN #9 ....



Philly's new toy has two advantages - lower friction, and a skewed blade.

Philly - one more design idea; it might be worth making the cheeks rather thick in a shooting plane (or at least the cheek that the plane runs on); This would allow a deeper than usual rebate on the shooting board, which would reduced wear rates; the running VERTICAL surface running surface on a shooting board always strikes me as being too small for comfort.

BugBear


----------



## bugbear (8 Sep 2008)

Philly":376fv5z5 said:


> BB
> Yes, made a custom one for a customer. It works real nice, so may well be offering it again as a standard model in the very near future.
> Best regards
> Philly



Like I said oh-so-long-ago, in a plane of that quality, skew may not be needed, but that doesn't stop it being wanted!

BugBear


----------



## Philly (8 Sep 2008)

BB
I've been using 10mm wide cheeks on the Miter plane - as you say, gives more surface area to run on.
I'll post some pics when I make another.
Cheers
Philly


----------

